# Caribbean Chicken Salad



## GB (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is a recipe which was provided to us by French's, for our member's benefit

Caribbean Chicken Salad




*Prep time: 15 min.

[*]Servings: 6*

1/2 cup light sour cream
1/4 cup FRENCH'S® Honey Mustard
1/4 cup chopped chutney or apricot jam
3/4 tsp. salt-free spicy seasoning or Jerk seasoning
1/4 tsp. salt
1 1/4 lbs. chicken, cooked and cubed (about 3 cups)
1 medium apple, thinly sliced
2 medium green onions, chopped

BLEND sour cream, mustard, chutney and spices in large bowl.

STIR in chicken, apple and green onions. Cover and chill.

SERVE over salad greens or on whole wheat rolls.


----------

